# Help !!!!! Neptunia 1970



## DARRENBLACK (Jan 27, 2010)

I need info about this boat, My cousin sailed on this boat, it sailed from London 15th sept 1970, to Africa then onto New York.

i need to talk to anyone who was on the trip.

Thank you

Darren Black 

07986229016


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Darren if u could be a little bit more helpful with your cousins name possibly one of our members could help


----------

